

Graphics livecoding with scheme [pdf] - nebogeo
http://www.scribd.com/vacuum?url=http://www.pawfal.org/dave/files/scheme-uk/scheme-uk-fluxus.pdf

======
jmatt
... unfortunately still necessary. The link to the pdf:

[http://www.pawfal.org/dave/files/scheme-uk/scheme-uk-
fluxus....](http://www.pawfal.org/dave/files/scheme-uk/scheme-uk-fluxus.pdf)

------
hsmyers
And scribd dies on about the 7th slide (at least for me--- who thought up this
remarkable piece of trash?) but what I saw was at least interesting.

------
nebogeo
... and a bit of context, this was from a presentation at 'scheme uk' last
week.

------
schtog
very cool

